# Beige Ford Cortina!



## Derick (30/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (30/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

No shite! "Beige Ford Cortina" doesn't want to leave my head.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/15)

What a load of 

... still had to watch it to the end though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

